# This Weeks Soaps From Billie's Basement



## cwayneu (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of items Billie and I (mostly Billie) had fun with this week. The log mold batch (#2) is a start for the holidays.

This is an in the pot CP swirl with Ezra FO.





A closer view.





Here is a CP Xmas log batch with red and green confetti, and Candy Cane FO.




After cutting.





Here is a Stonehenge batch in our new 16 bar slab mold.




After unmolding.


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 2, 2009)

As always, your soap is so inspirational.  Beautiful.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 2, 2009)

Kudos to both! Beautiful soap and mold.   

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I love the swirls!


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 2, 2009)

Can a soap be breathtaking?  That sure is!


----------



## nup (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw! Those swirls are amazing!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 2, 2009)

Just beautiful. Love the consistancy of the swirl all the way to the bottom of the bars....nicely done


----------



## Sparklebrook (Oct 3, 2009)

You guys really have the touch. I love the candy cane one especially. Are the green and red shreds/chunks from another cp batch?


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2009)

Sparklebrook said:
			
		

> You guys really have the touch. I love the candy cane one especially. Are the green and red shreds/chunks from another cp batch?



Thanks.  Yes they are.  I melted a couple of old bars in the microwave and added green to one and red to another and cooled and dried on wax paper.  Then I shredded them back up to put in the new batch.  I've been doing this a lot lately to get the colored shreds I want and now have bags of several colors and have used up all my ugly or scent faded soap.    
It is so quick in the micro for just a couple bars if you watch it close.


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 3, 2009)

Sparklebrook said:
			
		

> You guys really have the touch. I love the candy cane one especially. Are the green and red shreds/chunks from another cp batch?



Oops, Billie already answered this.


----------



## aalore (Oct 3, 2009)

This looks great!


----------



## wiccaronja (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow.....amazing!!! Especially the first one caught my eyes!


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 3, 2009)

So pretty! Love the swirls  You guys are soap rockstars!!!!!


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 3, 2009)

How do you get such beautiful, delicate swirls? I can never get them right. They always mush.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 3, 2009)

oh wow. beautiful..


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 3, 2009)

pinkduchon said:
			
		

> How do you get such beautiful, delicate swirls? I can never get them right. They always mush.



Thanks. 

You might do a search on YouTube for CP Swirls. There are several out there. Here are a couple we made, well Billie made while I ran the video.  8) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp3yxn4Xntc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp3yxn4Xntc[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vBH_DyH6u8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vBH_DyH6u8[/ame]


----------



## Bnky (Oct 3, 2009)

Wayne:  Once again you both have done a beautiful job!  Billie is awesome with those swirls!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 3, 2009)

Just watched the two videos. They were really helpful.   
Had one question, Billie, approximately how many oz. of soap did you have in each of your measuring cups containing the colored soap?

I can never figure out how much to put in each one and always seem to over estimate! (I guess I'd also need to know what size mold you were using in the video with the single mold)   

Thanks!


Jude


----------



## Sparklebrook (Oct 3, 2009)

Billie said:
			
		

> Sparklebrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Billie. Great idea!


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2009)

As I only guess and never measure it is hard to say exactly.  I'll try to help. I use 42 ounces of oils for my mold.
    If I am coloring the base, I only take out just a little( 1 or 2 oz.) for top swirls and try to pour the base pretty thin so I have time to swirl. 
    If I am leaving the base plain I will use about a cup of color to swirl in the mold with maybe a tiny amount for a swirl on just the top.  If using more than one color I would probably use about 1/2 cup each color.  
    For an in the pot swirl like the Ezra, I'm finding the colors look better if I do have a light trace so they don't all muck together.  I used about 1 1/2 - 2 cups of blue and just 1/4 - 1/2 cup of black.
    When I pour, whether it is up high to sink down in the mold, or low for the top swirls, I just make about 4 - 5 lines across and down and then swirl.  So it doesn't take that much color to swirl.
    The exception is the ITP swirl where I use about 2 cups.  Divide that 2 cups into as many colors as you want.
    It is hard to help when you don't measure.  lol  I hope I didn't make things more confusing.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks! It does help to have a ballpark number.   

Jude


----------



## Paula58 (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are beautiful.  And I am drooling over your mold.  What are the mold dimensions?  I have been trying to come up with the correct size mold for a 1 inch bar and from what you wrote on the side of your mold I think what you have would be perfect.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 6, 2009)

Paula58 said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful.  And I am drooling over your mold.  What are the mold dimensions?  I have been trying to come up with the correct size mold for a 1 inch bar and from what you wrote on the side of your mold I think what you have would be perfect.



The total outside dimensions (the lid) are 11 15/16" by 15 15/16". The base that fits inside the side walls is 10 7/16" by 14 7/16". However, I have 1/32" lexan glued to all four sides, plus the three 1/8" lexan divider pieces going both directions which take a total of of 3/8". So if you did not use the lexan and subtracted all that out, the dimension would be 10" by 14". This would be the size of sixteen 3 1/2" by 2 1/2" bars (four by four) all pushed together.

So for 1" thick you take 10 times 14 times 1 times .4 or 56 oz. For 1 1/8" bars it is 10 times 14 times 1.125 times .4 or 63 oz. And for 1 1/4" bars it's 10 times 14 times 1.25 times .4 or 70 oz.

This mold was built basically just like our 12 bar slabs shown here.
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 486#116486


----------



## Paula58 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much Wayne. That explanation helps alot.


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 6, 2009)

yes, do you ever have the touch!


----------

